# M&P Shield



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone got one? Looked at one today and liked it. My banana fingers are non-.380 compliant. I can't hit a barn with the lcp and p238 size guns. Looking for something a little bigger. I'm not a keltec or db fan. For the money the S&W is way nicer! I looked at the lc9 but the trigger is horrid. The sig938 looks nice also but is it worth $200? 

If you have Shield whats your thoughts on it?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm debating on either the Shield or the Walther PPS. I haven't handled a Shield yet, but it is about $150 less in price than the PPS... When Academy gets more Shields in -- they will be priced at $399. What was the going rate where you handled one?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Scotts in Jay and I didn't ask. Just saw what they were going for online. I'm sure they would match the academy price. $399 is a steal on that gun. PPS is a touch bigger and trigger was not as good as the Shield. The last walther I had was a bear to break down also. Shield is very similar to a glock in the tear down dept.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Anyone got one? Looked at one today and liked it. My banana fingers are non-.380 compliant. I can't hit a barn with the lcp and p238 size guns. Looking for something a little bigger. I'm not a keltec or db fan. For the money the S&W is way nicer! I looked at the lc9 but the trigger is horrid. The sig938 looks nice also but is it worth $200?
> 
> If you have Shield whats your thoughts on it?


I think you meant is the Sig 938 worth 200 more. I haven't got my hands on one but have wanted to check one out. I have a PPS and really like it. It's rather simple and quick to break down so not sure why someone would think its a pain. They must be thinking of a different model. Hearing lots of good things on the shield. I've had some happy PPS owners tell me they like it a little better and at 399 it seems hard to go wrong imo.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Mikes sat. 449.95 thats MSP Cost on one before shipped is about 349.50. Most dist. have them on alc. wright mow. Jim's in Fort Wal. is 449.50 but said when they come more avab. the LEO price would may be 399.00. Got one on order with a FFL dealer, but having to wait. My 2 cents jj


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

I had one, felt decent unloaded, once loaded it was heavier than my g26, sold it, never looked back

its thin, but its not kahr-thin, or even taurus slim thin


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I hated to trade mine off... wish I hadn't as a matter of fact... Probably going to buy another one. Just didn't feel right in my hand at first.... just about the time I was getting used to it, I traded it for a NIB 4th Gen G17


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> I hated to trade mine off... wish I hadn't as a matter of fact... Probably going to buy another one. Just didn't feel right in my hand at first.... just about the time I was getting used to it, I traded it for a NIB 4th Gen G17


You did good on that trade


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll have one at Outcast in a day and our everyday price is 399. If you're interested let me know. Like said above it's allocated and I only have one coming in at this time.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

They are arriving at Academy more frequently now. I picked up a Shield 40 there yesterday afternoon. I would have preferred 9mm, but the 40 may grow on me...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

scubapro said:


> I'm debating on either the Shield or the Walther PPS. I haven't handled a Shield yet, but it is about $150 less in price than the PPS... When Academy gets more Shields in -- they will be priced at $399. What was the going rate where you handled one?


I love my PPS. I was a bit skeptical just like you because of the price. But after having the gun now for almost 4 years with a ton of rounds down range, I can honestly say that the PPS in 9mm is my favorite sub compact. The accuracy is unreal with the gun and my ability to shoot it. The fit and finish is worth the extra bit of money.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Now that I've got the Shield in 40 S&W -- I may just hang onto it and try to pick up a PPS in 9mm as well.

How is everyone liking their Shield? Anyone else have the Shield 40 that can give a range report?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a shield 9 the other day. I haven't shot it yet but I like the size and the feel. I have big hands and I like that it actually fits my hand pretty well. It has an excellent trigger compared to any other M&P Inhave handled. Id say its better than any XD i've shot or owned also. I may go squeeze a few rounds out of it tomorrow and see how she runs. Range reports online look very impressive so I'm hoping mine runs good.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

the *XD-S *has been released and is avail on gunbroker, just not in stock anywhere locally

smaller than a sheild, roughly same weigh but in good ole 45 ACP

only downside, is 6rd total capacity


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

I bought a Shield for my wife before moving here. My toy store in Las Vegas got in several XDs, but I now have a Florida DL  Once I get settled here I will need to get an XDs.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Sitting up here with glassplus - giving the Shield 40 a break-in...

It's definitely a keeper! The trigger on the Shield is much better than the full size M&Ps that I've had previously. Here is a typical group from 21 feet - standing off hand:









Then jj put me to the test - wanted me to shoot a playing card in half...aka the impossible shot... Always one to excel under pressure - I didn't disappoint ( don't ask me to repeat the feat - lest I embarrass myself ) - split the card with one shot!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

All total - we ran about 300 rds through the pistol - straight from the box. Zero failures or malfunctions of any kind. Recoil was very manageable - with either the flush or extended magazine. 40 S&W isn't any concern in this pistol - the 9mm will only be milder & cheaper to shoot.

jj split a playing card at 28 feet - so I had to try it again... This time it took me three shots to hit the mark!










Not too bad...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I should have known these posts would result in a few PMs...

No -- I wasn't standing on a Bosu ball

No -- I hadn't injected myself with epinepherine, nor just donated blood

No -- jj didn't shoot at me with airsoft, paintball or a Taser...


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

scub did it the hard way, old fashion way, sight alignment and trigger pull. Of course he was up side down jj


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

scubapro said:


> I should have known these posts would result in a few PMs...
> 
> No -- I wasn't standing on a Bosu ball
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Priceless!


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know a lot of gun shops are having a hard time getting and keeping the S&W Shield, so if you want one, and see it you better pick it up. I was at two shops today and both were out and had no idea when they would get more in. This is also going for certain Kel-tec, Rugers, and other small concealable guns.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I got the 40 Shield and love it. At .98 in thick it is a tad thicker than the Kahr (.90 in), but anything less than an inch is easily concealed. Even in a t-shirt and shorts concealing the shield, a spare mag and a small fixed blade knife is no problem.


----------

